# Channel 5710 (HD) on my Dish



## crackasmile (Nov 15, 2004)

Is anyone else seeing this channel as a TEST channel right now?

It's a mirror of Discovery HD Theater which is on 9421. Anyone know why??


----------



## mburns (Sep 2, 2007)

crackasmile said:


> Is anyone else seeing this channel as a TEST channel right now?
> 
> It's a mirror of Discovery HD Theater which is on 9421. Anyone know why??


no im not


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

I posted in the uplink thread but noone replied, maybe just us.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

People who are seeing 9421 are seeing 5710.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

It was up several weeks ago, didn't notice it returned again.


----------



## jamullian (May 7, 2004)

I see it - but with a difference. It looks like an HD Lite version of Discovery HD. I hope they're not testing to see if they can get away with Liter and Liter channels ...


----------



## g182237 (Sep 11, 2006)

I see it also, and I'm in HI. I thought E* might be giving me another HD channel. Having the same 8 channels since forvever sucks. I wish they'd launch E11 already.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The Dishlist here shows it as an mpeg2 channel.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

IIRC it is an exact mirror of Disc HD Theater (same streams).


----------



## Dicx (Sep 17, 2007)

I see 5710 is on my Dish now, wasn't there earlier in the day. Is this a Test for new content? It looks like it is still DISC HD programming.

Thanks for any replies


----------



## He Save Dave (Jun 6, 2006)

me see


----------



## PalaHeel (Sep 22, 2007)

5710 has been included in my HD lineup for weeks. I asked back then and nobody seemed to know. Nothing like a little mystery! :nono:


----------

